# Beach/Sea HDR C&C...Please!



## Munky (Jul 31, 2009)

*Here Are som new HDR Shots i Took they Are 3 1 Step EV Apart; Composed on Photomatix & Post processed on CS4; Besides the Saturation (Which is done on Purpose) I'd like to read your C&C!!! Thanks!*

1






2





3





4


----------



## ann (Jul 31, 2009)

for me #3 is too busy, clutter in the background, and with #4 my neck is stiff .


----------



## boogschd (Jul 31, 2009)

too bright ?


----------



## liltimmy1313 (Aug 3, 2009)

Yea I'd say take the brightness down a bit, and maybe the softness too. But I suppose that's personal preference.

Also, I don't if you want to, but you might want to consider trying Dynamic HDR. That's what I use, I just feel you have more control over all the aspects. Just a thought.


----------



## Mtalicarox (Aug 3, 2009)

I think #2 is fantastic - was that mostly saturation? how did you get that look?

also - newb question but what is HDR?


----------



## boogschd (Aug 3, 2009)

*H*igh *D*ynamic *R*ange

High dynamic range imaging - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## manaheim (Aug 3, 2009)

More HDRs where I don't think HDRs are really necessary or gaining you anything other than making your photos look wonky.

Am I missing something?


----------



## Big (Aug 3, 2009)

manaheim said:


> ... wonky.


Gotta be a New England term!


----------



## manaheim (Aug 3, 2009)

Big said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> > ... wonky.
> ...


 
It's either wonky or it's wicked pissah.


----------



## NateS (Aug 4, 2009)

manaheim said:


> More HDRs where I don't think HDRs are really necessary or gaining you anything other than making your photos look wonky.
> 
> Am I missing something?



I agree.....at least not needed to the extreme used here.  I just don't understand why people want their images to look like a cartoon image.


----------



## liltimmy1313 (Aug 4, 2009)

NateS said:


> I just don't understand why people want their images to look like a cartoon image.



Because different people have different tastes. I think in this particular image the surrealist, cartoon like image doesn't work but that's because of the location. In other locations HDR can be a perfect way to achieve a dreamy, surreal image.


----------



## ::trainwreck:: (Aug 6, 2009)

liltimmy1313 said:


> NateS said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't understand why people want their images to look like a cartoon image.
> ...


 
I agree. What you've done is good for an HDR image, but not the way you've applied it. I feel that if you were to use HDR on any of these, it would be to recreate what you had seen through the camera originally and it wouldn't look as surrealistic, meaning that you would be doing it to bring out any areas that are overexposed or underexposed with one exposure. There are just some times when HDR isn't nessecary.


----------



## fred0000 (Aug 8, 2009)

I really like #4, other then the angle of the shot. turned out really neat, very cartoony, would make a possible cool postcard or poster for the place you were at.


----------

